# iOS 8 iPad Air app closing on open



## carterblumeyer (Nov 9, 2003)

i am having an issue with the app on the iPad Air closing upon open. iPad is stock from tmobile and it seems to close when wifi is on. If I turn off wifi then I can load the app. After loading if I turn on wifi the app will sort of work with the ability to only stream shows that are not copy protected, like ota shows, and the quality is basic if that. I have turned off airdrop and Bluetooth still issues with wifi on. Anyone else have this issue? This has been going on for more then a month...


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Did you update the app? There was an update for iOS8.x. You can also close the app and restart it, or restart the device.


----------



## carterblumeyer (Nov 9, 2003)

Yes restarted, uninstalled, reinstalled, updated to8.1 and still closes right away


----------

